# Potential Buy



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to see this horse and really liked her - needs work but good temperament, quiet and cheap. Will just be used as a trail/pleasure horse, maybe a bit of low level jumping or sporting, just for fun. She is 6yo, QHxArab. I was looking at the pictures and started to worry she is "sickle hocked"? Can you guys take a look at give me your opinion of that and any other faults, and what these would effect? I know her feet are bad and such, but just sort of unfix-able conformation faults. Sorry the pics are pretty bad.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

she's not sickle hocked, she actually may be more camped out but hard to judge by the photos. she has long gaskins and a well angled hock which may place her hind legs a bit behind the 'ideal line'. For what you are looking for, this is not a major concern. as you know, the pics are not ideal but I can see that her front legs looks clean, she has nice pasterns, she's a bit fat, shorter through the hip and perhaps a touch long in the back. none of these are critical issues for a pleasure horse if they are kept in good shape and properly worked. for what you are looking for i would be more concerned about how you liked her gaits and her attitude, which you already said is good. get a ppe to make sure there are no major issues and have fun!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

a quick addition, make sure about the saddle placement - looks to me to be an inch or so too forward. And I have a quarab, they are a wonderful cross. Hardy as the day is long, easy keepers (hence her chubbiness) and can go forever without breaking a sweat. I wouldn't trade mine for the world, at 19 he still outperforms all the youngun's!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't speak for the conformation, but wanted to chime in that she's a real cutie and I like the look in her eye, she looks like an independent one. There's just nothing like a sassy little red mare IMHO  lol
Very cute. Good luck!

_Beware the red mare!
Pony and Merrigold_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would disagree that she _is _sickle-hocked. She stands under herself instead of having her length of leg from hock to fetlock in line with the point of her butt. 
Steep shoulder angle and her neck is set high
Front legs look good
Back is a bit long but she has nice, well-muscled hindquarters


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I decided to buy her!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chopsticks,

I wonder if you are referring back to information from Dr. Deb Bennet's conformation studies? just curious.

What kind of leg/hock angle is best suited for jumping?

I think none of these pictures show the dead on side angle that a person needs to judge is there is sickle hockedness. AND the horse must be squared up. She could be standing with her leg under her about for any number of reasons. 

If you brought her leg back til the rear canon were vertical, it might be a bit behind the point of the buttock. Does that mean sickle hocked?


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

tiny, agree that none of these are ideal enough to tell for sure, but ones that might appear sickle hocked are clearly not square and the mare is un-naturally standing under herself. the most natural photos show a good hock angle but camped out, or behind the imaginary line you are describing dropped from tail to hock to angle.
not sure about Dr Deb, just have learned from everyone over the years. As far as the kind of jumping the OP is describing, this mares' hocks look fine to me. For a jumper jumper you'd want a more balanced horse from front to back with more of an uphill build if anything. But hey, that's generalizations, plenty of exceptions to the rules everywhere!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats, Saskia! She's a cutie. What's her name?


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

First of all - you saddle looks a couple of inches to far forward.

A beautiful horse, lovely colour, nice structured head and shoulder. The leg length worries me slightly but it may just be the angle of the photos  nice straight back and what eyes !


----------

